# Champions League Final



## mattofvengeance (May 25, 2009)

Manchester United vs. FC Barcelona

Starts Wednesday! Any other fans out there?


----------



## -K4G- (May 26, 2009)

YEAH!! COME ON UNITED!!


----------



## Pauly (May 27, 2009)

United played well for 10 minutes, then Barca got the ball and that was it. Total domination. Slack defending for the goals but Barca's ball retention, passing, and pressure off the ball was incredible. Worthy CL winners. Criminal how Iniesta didn't get man of the match though. Felt pleased for Henry (being an Arsenal fan).


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 27, 2009)

I watched "The Apprentice" instead. 

 Kate Walsh

My wee bro watched it though... Didn't ask him about how he felt about the result... .


----------



## liamh (May 27, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I watched "The Apprentice" instead.
> 
> Kate Walsh
> 
> My wee bro watched it though... Didn't ask him about how he felt about the result... .


 Ah man, bad decision, harold was great, it should have been lorraine to go


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 27, 2009)

liamh said:


> Ah man, bad decision, harold was great, it should have been lorraine to go



Lorraine = fail

Kate = 

James =  (He has a cool name )


----------



## liamh (May 27, 2009)

Me and my mum love james, although we think kate will win..
Sir Allan always seems to go for the hot girls


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 27, 2009)

liamh said:


> Me and my mum love james, although we think kate will win..
> Sir Allan always seems to go for the hot girls



Yasmina and Kate 

BTW, what a blatant derail... Teh mods will be on our asses before long.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 27, 2009)

I didn't really care... however, I was going to bet on Barca because 1) the odds of them winning me some money were better. 2) I hate glory-hunting Man U fans that have never been outside of the South of England/TO England.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 1, 2009)

Good god manchester.U sucked in that match. Didnt see that coming for sure, its a good thing i dont support them.


----------



## adidas89 (Jun 1, 2009)

Normally I'll support the underdogs or the team with the fewer amount of bandwagoner fans (I know Man U is at the top of that list), but I didn't like either team. I didn't like how the Barca manager made 2 separate substitutions at the end of that Chelsea game after they scored in the 93rd minute (lost a lot of respect for them after that) and how a lot of their players flop. Mainly I don't like Man U because of Cristiano and his pretty boy/'I'm just gonna flop when I don't need to' mentality. Barca definitely deserved to win that one though, idk what was wrong with Man U.


----------

